
Ask HN: What do you think of BTC relative strength - guybedo
Although BTC dropped 50%, it isn&#x27;t unusual for Bitcoin to see major movements like that. Now, the stock market dropped 30% in one month, an historic drop and might not have seen the bottom yet... I don&#x27;t think we can say BTC is a safe haven yet, but it didn&#x27;t perform that bad considering the historic moves in the stock market.
======
FroshKiller
I still think it's a boondoggle that will have only served to enrich people
taking advantage of dudes who overestimate their own intelligence.

~~~
throwaway234980
Nonsense, bitcoin is allowing me to stay at home with my family during this
crisis, I work remotely as a programmer and receive my salary in BTC, no need
to go outside.

~~~
FroshKiller
I do the same thing for USD, and I'm not saying that under a throwaway out of
self-consciousness. It's not the Bitcoin that makes your situation possible.
That's not some inherently valuable attribute of your scam currency.

~~~
throwaway234980
> I do the same thing for USD

Good for you!

> It's not the Bitcoin that makes your situation possible.

Then what is? Because I don't live in the US, I don't even live in a capital
city, I don't have access to a bank nearby, sorry to burst your bubble but
bitcoin is helping me more than anything else.

> your scam currency

You must be talking about the USD here, it's not bitcoin that is being printed
like thin air.

